# April LSOL - The Barn, Berlin



## NickdeBug

Ok folks.

Apologies for going slightly early on this. I know that we are all still enjoying the March offering from Rave at the moment.

However, April's submission will need a bit of organising so trying to stay ahead of the game!

Very pleased to announce that the April LSOL will be from *The Barn Coffee Roasters in Berlin. *

*
*

The Barn is one of the leading Specialty Coffee Roasters in Germany and are known for their uncompromising approach to quality and pursuit of the ultimate coffee experience. I was lucky enough to visit their roastery last year and their reputation is well founded.

Now you guys get to try some of their coffee too!

LSOL members will receive 1kg posted directly to them from Berlin. Hopefully, with luck and a fair wind, this will be in the form of 4x250g bags with minimal detail.

As usual, there will be some guest slots available. Where this month will differ from usual is that the guest slots will also be 1kg. 500g packages don't work due to postage costs.

It is up to you if you want to swap with other members or keep your kilo, but the price delivered will be £26. Not bad for a kilo of coffee from one of Europe's hottest roasters!

Dispatch is anticipated for w/c 18th April. There is a slight possibility of it slipping to the following week as a new roaster is going in 14/15th, but Ralf is pretty confident (despite currently serving V60s in Osaka!).

Guest slots initially restricted to 10.

Please sign up below.

Any questions, please fire away

Cheers

Nick

p.s. Please keep the feedback coming for the Rave LSOL.


----------



## 4515

LSOL goes continental - great stuff !

Thanks for organising. I'll clear cupboard space in anticipation


----------



## shannigan

Hi, can i take one if the guest slots? Tried some if their beans at Dublin Barista School and really enjoyed them.


----------



## Daren

Count me in for guest slot please. I've heard great things about the Barn so v excited. Well done for sorting this Nick


----------



## Daren

Guest slots

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10


----------



## fatboyslim

Count me in too for a guest slot!


----------



## 4515

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. fatboyslim

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10


----------



## Daren

.


----------



## coffeechap

I am in can someone add me


----------



## JGF

Great work Nick!

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. fatboyslim

4. Jgf

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10


----------



## PPapa

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. fatboyslim

4. JGF

5. coffeechap

6. PPapa

7.

8.

9.

10

Happy to share half a kilo. @GCGlasgow, @jeebsy or anyone else from Glasgow to save on postage (could share P&P with someone if interested).


----------



## fatboyslim

Amazing, I fired the guest slot request in a blind panic but now, in a more relaxed fashion, I've been wanting to try the Barn for ages after I got recommended it by a Barista at giddy up coffee in London. I've told friends who have visited Berlin to stop in and they were particularly impressed (something about a mind blowing geisha). Very excited to try this and big thanks for organising this great suedo-subscription! Just don't tell Has Bean (my actual subscription)!

@Rhys I'd share half a kilo with you?


----------



## GlennV

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. fatboyslim

4. JGF

5. coffeechap

6. PPapa

7. GlennV

8.

9.

10


----------



## smorgo

I'd be very grateful to take a guest slot too, if I may.


----------



## Doozerless

I'd like a guest slot please.


----------



## ronsil

Not normally an LSOL fan but would not wish to miss this experience

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. fatboyslim

4. JGF

5. coffeechap

6. PPapa

7. GlennV

8.ronsil

9.

10


----------



## smorgo

Aha!

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. fatboyslim

4. JGF

5. coffeechap

6. PPapa

7. GlennV

8.ronsil

9. smorgo

10


----------



## GCGlasgow

@PPapa i'll share a kilo with you...so I don't need to put my name down?


----------



## PPapa

GCGlasgow said:


> @PPapa i'll share a kilo with you...so I don't need to put my name down?


No, I'll pay for it and then we'll share it when I get it. 500/500?


----------



## fluffles

Please add me, can't use tapatalk :-(


----------



## Phil104

Can someone please add me if it's not too late.


----------



## PPapa

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. fatboyslim

4. JGF

5. coffeechap

6. PPapa

7. GlennV

8.ronsil

9. smorgo

10. fluffles

Added @fluffles.


----------



## Phil104

Too late.....but if anyone would like to split the kilo.


----------



## DoubleShot

Blimey, blink and all 10 guest slots filled!


----------



## smorgo

I'm happy to split the kilo if it avoids someone missing out.


----------



## markf

Wow great work guys! Excited to get these beans now


----------



## Phil104

smorgo said:


> I'm happy to split the kilo if it avoids someone missing out.


 Yes please....


----------



## Rhys

fatboyslim said:


> Amazing, I fired the guest slot request in a blind panic but now, in a more relaxed fashion, I've been wanting to try the Barn for ages after I got recommended it by a Barista at giddy up coffee in London. I've told friends who have visited Berlin to stop in and they were particularly impressed (something about a mind blowing geisha). Very excited to try this and big thanks for organising this great suedo-subscription! Just don't tell Has Bean (my actual subscription)!
> 
> @Rhys I'd share half a kilo with you?


That would be great, thanks, as I've only just logged on and missed this.. It'd save on postage anyway as I'll just go halves


----------



## drude

If anyone else fancies splitting their kg, I'm interested


----------



## smorgo

Phil104 said:


> Yes please....


No problem. Drop me a PM with your details and I'll sort it out with you when it arrives.


----------



## CamV6

Bugger. If any more guest slots come up, please count me in


----------



## 4515

That's the quickest 10 slots filled I recon


----------



## PPapa

That is probably one of the fastest LSOLs that got all guest slots filled in?


----------



## jtldurnall

Can we set up a reserve list? I'm happy to split a kilo with someone too.

Reserve:

1.CamV6

2.Jtldurnall


----------



## Mrboots2u

Set up a list of reserves - maximum 10 - no promises but we will see what we can do -


----------



## johnealey

Not wishing to put the cat amongst the pigeons but...looking through the thread looks like @Doozerless was missed off (see page 2 @NickdeBug and @Mrboots2u ) and would have been in the 10 lot ?

John


----------



## Rhys

Reserve:

1.CamV6

2.Jtldurnall

3.Rhys (in case its lovely)


----------



## NickdeBug

johnealey said:


> Not wishing to put the cat amongst the pigeons but...looking through the thread looks like @Doozerless was missed off (see page 2 @NickdeBug and @Mrboots2u ) and would have been in the 10 lot ?
> 
> John


Thanks John, you are quite correct.

Apologies @fluffles but we will have to bump you to the number one spot on the reserve list. Don't worry too much, I would say your chances are high to extremely good


----------



## NickdeBug

Reserve:

1.fluffles

2.CamV6

3.Jtldurnall

4.Rhys (in case its lovely)


----------



## NickdeBug

1st 10 confirmed

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. fatboyslim

4. JGF

5. coffeechap

6. PPapa

7. GlennV

8.ronsil

9. smorgo

10. doozerless

I knew this was going to be a popular one when I saw Ron signing up for a lighter roast!


----------



## fluffles

No worries, got my fingers crossed


----------



## drude

I expressed an interest in splitting a batch two posts above CamV6. Does this get me the spot below fluffles?


----------



## jtldurnall

drude said:


> I expressed an interest in splitting a batch two posts above CamV6. Does this get me the spot below fluffles?


You are quite right - apologies I didn't include you in the list as I didn't want to assume you would want a Kg. I actually want to split my Kg so we can share my spot if you want? I'll pay initially, then you pay me half and I'll forward to you? Sound reasonable?


----------



## drude

jtldurnall said:


> You are quite right - apologies I didn't include you in the list as I didn't want to assume you would want a Kg. I actually want to split my Kg so we can share my spot if you want? I'll pay initially, then you pay me half and I'll forward to you? Sound reasonable?


Sounds good to me


----------



## jtldurnall

Now let's just cross our fingers there's enough for us reservists!


----------



## Rhys

jtldurnall said:


> Now let's just cross our fingers there's enough for us reservists!


If there isn't, there's always Lavazza!


----------



## Daren

Rhys said:


> If there isn't, there's always Lavazza!


Moderators step in please. This is unacceptable language


----------



## h1udd

I was trying to ignore this thread ... But it's the barn, seeing that there is a reserve list ... Can I be put on the reserve list please ???


----------



## NickdeBug

Daren said:


> Moderators step in please. This is unacceptable language


It's okay. He has already been blacklisted from all future LSOL


----------



## Rhys

NickdeBug said:


> It's okay. He has already been blacklisted from all future LSOL


Not nice......


----------



## Phil104

smorgo said:


> No problem. Drop me a PM with your details and I'll sort it out with you when it arrives.


PM sent and I'm celebrating the Forum spirit - more enduring than the limoncello I had 20 minutes ago in downtown Sorrento.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Really excited by this choice of roaster. I'm so glad I've joined the LSOL.


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> Really excited by this choice of roaster. I'm so glad I've joined the LSOL.


I need to get myself back in again - I can't miss shiz like this in the future. All the guest slots I have participated in have been fab (dare I say better than offerings when I was a fully fledged a LSOL member... Controversial







)


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> I need to get myself back in again - I can't miss shiz like this in the future. All the guest slots I have participated in have been fab (dare I say better than offerings when I was a fully fledged a LSOL member... Controversial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


controversial indeed!


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> controversial indeed!


Only personal taste of course - they have gone from really great to awsome (or maybe I'm becoming less demanding with age??)


----------



## NickdeBug

Rhys said:


> Not nice......


Let off with a warning for a first offence, and several hours of community service (aka moderating)


----------



## jkb89

If there's any room for this I'd like to be added please 

Ta!


----------



## Dunk

Can i be added to the reserve list please? Or happy to buy some of someone! Love the Barns stuff!


----------



## Doozerless

Props to @NickdeBug for getting The Barn to sign up to our little adventure.


----------



## NickdeBug

Tidy up time...

Confirmed guest slots:

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. fatboyslim/someone in York

4. JGF

5. coffeechap

6. PPapa/GCGlasgow

7. GlennV

8.ronsil

9. smorgo/Phil104

10. doozerless

Hopeful reserve list:

1.fluffles

2.CamV6

3.Jtldurnall/drude

4.Rhys (in case its lovely)

5. h1udd

6. jkb89

7. Dunk

8.

9.

10.

If I have missed anyone please adjust accordingly


----------



## fatboyslim

If Rhys gets his reserve slot then I'd share mine with someone in York?


----------



## frandavi99

Hopeful reserve list:

[/color]

1.fluffles

2.CamV6

3.Jtldurnall/drude

4.Rhys (in case its lovely)

5. h1udd

6. jkb89

7. Dunk

8. Frandavi99

9.

10.

If I have missed anyone please adjust accordingly

Sorry I didn't check to make sure the list was correct just sneakily put myself in the next available slot.

Only tried The Barn once as a treat and it was very good, can't believe I've only just spotted this thread.

Thanks


----------



## CamV6

Sweet. Thanks for the reserve listing fellas. Really hope this becomes a reality, but if not, no worries, still appreciate the effort.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok the payment details have gone out for the first confirmed 10 guest slots

Check your pm's please


----------



## Daren

Paid


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok 2 spaces left on the reserve list .... anyone else wanna add in so , we can go to the Barn with a proposition . No promises but if you wanna chance drop your name in

1.fluffles

2.CamV6

3.Jtldurnall/drude

4.Rhys (in case its lovely)

5. h1udd

6. jkb89

7. Dunk

8. Frandavi99

9.

10.


----------



## PeterL

Me please


----------



## drude

I'd be happy to go for a full KG if there's someone who would prefer to take a 1/2 slot


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok 1 space left on the reserve list .... anyone else wanna add in so , we can go to the Barn with a proposition . No promises but if you wanna chance drop your name in

1.fluffles

2.CamV6

3.Jtldurnall/drude

4.Rhys (in case its lovely)

5. h1udd

6. jkb89

7. Dunk

8. Frandavi99

9. PeterL

10.


----------



## jonbutler88

1.fluffles

2.CamV6

3.Jtldurnall/drude

4.Rhys (in case its lovely)

5. h1udd

6. jkb89

7. Dunk

8. Frandavi99

9. PeterL

10. jonbutler88


----------



## Rhys

Here's hoping.. Last months has set the bar and expectations.


----------



## Captain Grind

fatboyslim said:


> If Rhys gets his reserve slot then I'd share mine with someone in York?


Give me a shout if you want to share yours (I'm in York!)


----------



## h1udd

Fingers crossed and thanks for giving us a shot Nickdebug .. Appreciate the effort, normally I wouldn't be too bothered, but The Barn were my favourite roaster of 2015 so getting them involved was an excellent catch. Even if us reservists don't get a shot it's been worth the excitement

thanks for the effort


----------



## Mrboots2u

jonbutler88 said:


> 1.fluffles
> 
> 2.CamV6
> 
> 3.Jtldurnall/drude
> 
> 4.Rhys (in case its lovely)
> 
> 5. h1udd
> 
> 6. jkb89
> 
> 7. Dunk
> 
> 8. Frandavi99
> 
> 9. PeterL
> 
> 10. jonbutler88


All right you lucky lucky people....Nick has worked his magic you guys are in too... Ill get payment details out tonight keep a check on your pm's


----------



## jtldurnall

h1udd said:


> Fingers crossed and thanks for giving us a shot Nickdebug .. Appreciate the effort, normally I wouldn't be too bothered, but The Barn were my favourite roaster of 2015 so getting them involved was an excellent catch. Even if us reservists don't get a shot it's been worth the excitement
> 
> thanks for the effort


My sentiments entirety. It's appreciated.


----------



## jonbutler88

Sweet! Very excited to be in on this, I was sure I'd be way way too late


----------



## jtldurnall

Bingo!


----------



## Mrboots2u

jtldurnall said:


> Bingo!


Can you sort cash with Drude ?- Ive sent you the payment details...


----------



## jtldurnall

Mrboots2u said:


> Can you sort cash with Drude ?- Ive sent you the payment details...


Not a problem, I'll cover it initially and then forward my details to @drude. I'll send payment over tomorrow. Thanks for sorting!


----------



## Dunk

Amazing! I'd be happy to share half of mine as well if anyone wants to?


----------



## h1udd

I feel a very luck guy !!! Thanks for getting us late reservists in on the deal . All paid up with massive appreciation ... Whoop a "barn" one off !!!!


----------



## fluffles

The Barn do separate profiles for filter and espresso, do we know which we're getting?

edit: I always take this with a pinch of salt and have had good filters from espresso roasts and vice versa, just curious.


----------



## fatboyslim

Captain Grind said:


> Give me a shout if you want to share yours (I'm in York!)


Looks like Rhys got his kilo so I'm happy to share mine with you.


----------



## Captain Grind

fatboyslim said:


> Looks like Rhys got his kilo so I'm happy to share mine with you.


Thanks! I wanted to get involved with this a couple of times but I'm the only coffee drinker in our household so a kg would take me an age to get through on my own! Judging by the comments it looks like this will be a good one to get started with.

if you want to figure out the best way for us to pay/swap the goods when they arrive then should we do that through PM?


----------



## Rhys

Captain Grind said:


> Thanks! I wanted to get involved with this a couple of times but I'm the only coffee drinker in our household so a kg would take me an age to get through on my own! Judging by the comments it looks like this will be a good one to get started with.
> 
> if you want to figure out the best way for us to pay/swap the goods when they arrive then should we do that through PM?


They wont work with a Nespresso, you need proper machine


----------



## Rhys

fatboyslim said:


> Looks like Rhys got his kilo so I'm happy to share mine with you.


Yep, happy bunny (of the non Easter variety..) Actually though it was the 500g guest spot so quite chuffed this time. I'm really hoping they are as good as the March LSOL and deliver. I think the bar was set with Raves offering (for me it was anyway, enjoying a flatty as I type)


----------



## Captain Grind

Rhys said:


> They wont work with a Nespresso, you need proper machine


Careful Now! How a Gentleman such as myself treats his beans is entirely up to him!


----------



## jkb89

Anyone know when these are likely to drop?

Cheers.


----------



## NickdeBug

It depends on the final choice of bean.

One option would be sent out w/c 18th (so next week). The other option (currently preferred by both Martin and myself) would be sent out the week after (so w/c 25th).

Hope that helps. Will update again when plans solidify.


----------



## Daren

It sounds like it may be worth waiting a little longer then as I value your opinions.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> I value your opinions.


You should know better by now


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> You should know better by now


I didn't say I value them highly









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Oh look it's the chuckle brothers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daren

I'll take that as a compliment

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jkb89

Thanks Nick







No rush, just wondering whether I should splash out on another bag beforehand.


----------



## Colio07

Indeed - thanks Nick and Martin. Happy to go for whichever you think is better, even if that entails a wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys

I'm happy to wait for something nice..


----------



## frandavi99

Save to assume we waited for the better bean? Just asking as I have a week's worth of coffee left...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Are these still due to be sent out WC 25th?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickdeBug

Just sent email to Ralf asking for confirmation.

Will report back when I have more info.


----------



## NickdeBug

Roasting on tuesday 26th for dispatch the following day.

Gonna be tasty!


----------



## GCGlasgow

Good stuff, cheers Nick


----------



## urbanbumpkin

NickdeBug said:


> Roasting on tuesday 26th for dispatch the following day.
> 
> Gonna be tasty!


Looking forward to these.


----------



## jkb89




----------



## fatboyslim

Any word on dispatch? Do we know what postage is being used and how long we may expect to wait? An express parcel service in German would probably use parcelforce in the UK?


----------



## PPapa

Also, any ideas of how are they being packed, 250/500/1000g bags?

Ta


----------



## NickdeBug

Should be with you by the weekend.

4x 250g bags requested but Ralf is off doing bean stuff in Rwanda and Jessica is deputising so fingers crossed the message is passed on.


----------



## PPapa

Yay! Thanks Nick.


----------



## fluffles

Are we getting espresso roast?


----------



## NickdeBug

The bean selected should be good for filter and espresso.

It has Ralf's seal of approval as an omniroast which is good enough for me!

Just sent email to get confirmation of dispatch. Will update when I hear back.


----------



## Mrboots2u

NickdeBug said:


> The bean selected should be good for filter and espresso.
> 
> It has Ralf's seal of approval as an omniroast which is good enough for me!
> 
> Just sent email to get confirmation of dispatch. Will update when I hear back.


Nick it went yesterday , i had an email this morning


----------



## NickdeBug

Groovy!


----------



## NickdeBug

I didn't want to be too stereotypical and assume that a German company would dispatch on the day that they said they would


----------



## jtldurnall

Odds on them arriving tomorrow? 4-1? They're being shipped to work and with it being a bank holiday unless they arrive I'll have to wait until Tuesday AND listen to you lot talk about how good they are. Torture.


----------



## NickdeBug

Sent via FedEx on Wednesday.

Typically takes 2-3 days so hopefully hitting doormats today or tomorrow.

Those having it sent to work will just have to think of it as resting time and look forward to Tuesday


----------



## Daren

Thanks for sorting this out Nick and Bootsy... It's arrived









Smells goooood


----------



## PeterL

Got mine


----------



## jtldurnall

Better odds than I thought, they just turned up! @drude will get your half out in the post tomorrow so should be with you early next week.


----------



## jtldurnall

Couldn't resist a quick cheeky cup.


----------



## jlarkin

I kind of hope mine turns up tomorrow! I've got coffee intake on the horizon this evening anyway and have had a few this morning but wouldn't be able to resist a brew if it does turn up today...


----------



## fatboyslim

This is hugely unfair! I'm going away this afternoon until Thursday and I'm not able to take any of this yummy coffee with me! What did I do to deserve this!


----------



## jlarkin

Mine has arrived as well, smells great. I'm brewing one up now, looking forward to trying it.


----------



## PPapa

I suppose everyone should be expecting to get them today then? No news from FedEx here yet.


----------



## NickdeBug

jlarkin said:


> Mine has arrived as well, smells great. I'm brewing one up now, looking forward to trying it.


who will be first with the tasting notes?


----------



## jlarkin

NickdeBug said:


> who will be first with the tasting notes?


Num, num, num, right up my street this is. Really nice fruity acidity, more on the "orange fruit side" I'm thinking hints of tangerine with a balancing sweetness to the acidity. My guess is that it's from DRC. The aftertaste just goes on and is really very pleasant indeed.


----------



## fatboyslim

First few sips in and its totally delicious but I'm not ready to give my tasting notes yet. I love the brew guides and stickers that came in the box


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm getting juicy juicy (pink) grapefruit citrus that is just juicy and delicious. There is another taste in their that remains me of the Colombian Finca Buena Vista from last years' SSSSS.

Can't quite put my finger on it and it may actually be an element of roastiness but its delicious. Finally there is something that makes me want to say cake, like a fruit cake but its more noticeable in the aftertaste maybe?

I'd guess Colombian and I'd say maybe a washed Caturra?


----------



## Rhys

...I'm still at work and wondering if 'the son' could be arsed to get off his computer and answer the door...


----------



## PPapa

Rhys said:


> ...I'm still at work and wondering if 'the son' could be arsed to get off his computer and answer the door...


Mine hasn't showed up, so it's possible that it will be delivered only tomorrow.


----------



## JGF

The stickers are a definite bonus - the barn are immediately my kids favourite ever roaster! One very rushed, cackhanded v60 in and i'm getting apricots or similar upfront and just an incredible brown sugar sweetness as it cools. So, so sweet.


----------



## 4515

Mine turned up today

Wont be trying them for a week or so but the early impressions sound interesting


----------



## h1udd

Yesssssss .... Bank holiday coffee excess ... Couldn't have arrived at a better time !!


----------



## johnealey

Mine arrived also but sadly no stickers or cards for me, sniff, sniff

Smell lovely though

John


----------



## h1udd

Well I caved in and ran 14g through the la pavoni at a low bar.

wow .... Ok I am new to lsol but I have never had anything like this before it's like evaporated milk meets butter milk with lychee and a lemon finish

I freeking love it


----------



## h1udd

And a sweetness like no other ... I have no idea what to do next with it .... Probably try tightening the grind


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mine arrived today. Not tried it yet.


----------



## Rhys

Well, I've taken delivery of a lovely FedEx note to say I wasn't in...









Now I've got to sort out a re-delivery... Humph!


----------



## PPapa

Rhys said:


> Well, I've taken delivery of a lovely FedEx note to say I wasn't in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've got to sort out a re-delivery... Humph!


Haha, I'm not alone who didn't get beans today! No message or anything and I made myself stay at home most of the day too as I didn't want to miss it.

If I don't get them tomorrow, I'm gonna cry.


----------



## jeebsy

Don't think Fedex deliver Saturdays


----------



## Rhys

jeebsy said:


> Don't think Fedex deliver Saturdays


They don't, weekdays only.. Looks like it's going to be machines not beans this weekend.....

BOOOOOOOOOOOO! (







)


----------



## Phil104

Huge thanks to my Barn buddy Steve @smorgo and to his wife (who packed and posted them to me) - arrived safe and sound today so anticipating brewing something across the weekend.


----------



## frandavi99

Arrived yesterday at work but like an idiot I forgot to bring them home...

... No fear. Popped in on my day off to grab them and about to put the first lot through the V60.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried a one of these as a cheeky spro before heading out this morning. I'm getting the pink grapefruit and clementine thing. Not dialled in properly but like what I've tried so far.


----------



## frandavi99

It reminds me a bit of their Huye Mountain I enjoyed over Christmas. So maybe Rwandan?

Either way as v60 not quite getting the wow factor reported by others but for a first brew it's really tasty.


----------



## Rhys

Hopefully I will be getting mine delivered on Tuesday, so will be able to tuck into these then. Should be rested by then as well.. (although I do like to try beans when fresh for comparison). Judging by past beans, bags of grapefruit notes have come from Bolivian beans (which I really liked!)


----------



## h1udd

Anyone using an aeropress or ccd ??? ... What recipe you using, seem to be getting a bitterness at 16g:230g in 1min using the press ... But that's 69g/l ... Bitterness says I should add more coffee ... That can't be right


----------



## NickdeBug

Bitterness = over extraction

Increase dose but keep volume the same and that should lower extraction.

That's my understanding anyway

The same can be achieved by keeping dose but reducing volume. You are basically looking to reduce brew ratio.


----------



## jlarkin

15 / 240 in aeropress. 3 mins steep and 40 seconds press. Is what I did today, was quite fruity, agree some grapefruit type flavour coming through

What grind are you using? Over extraction in 1 min seems surprising?


----------



## h1udd

Same grind I use for the ccd .... Don't use the aeropress much since getting it, but seeing that the barn had an aeropress card I thought I would give their recipe a go


----------



## jlarkin

h1udd said:


> Same grind I use for the ccd ....


That clears it up then :-D


----------



## h1udd

Coarser than espresso ??? .... Feels like corn meal

how does one define grind


----------



## jlarkin

You need somebody to invent sieves that would help workout where the majority of your particle size fits and then mention it as I've got X% between 400 - 600 microns.

Otherwise grinder being used and setting whilst not exactly accurate does give people an idea of the size.

I could be wrong but personally think it's unlikely to be over extraction.

I assume the recipe is from the Barn, so I would try grinding slightly finer and see what that gives you?


----------



## h1udd

I'll try that ... Cheers dude !!


----------



## jlarkin

No worries, I hope it works .

I hadn't paid attention to the recipe cards, I'll try the aeropress tomorrow


----------



## johnealey

Could someone please photo the recipe cards and upload to this thread as mine came without cards etc.

Thanks

John


----------



## jlarkin

With pleasure @johnealey I received these two recipe cards,



















Two stickers like this, they're quite small actually










And one generic one with basic info about the Barn on which I've no longer got


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Had another try of The Barn LSOL offering.

Espresso 17.5g => 37g in 32 secs. First sip pink grapefruit, second sip tangerine/ clementines.










Tried an aero press too. I followed my own inverted method. I think it was too early for me to pick out flavours, but it was really nice any who.


----------



## frandavi99

urbanbumpkin said:


> Had another try of The Barn LSOL offering.
> 
> Espresso 17.5g => 37g in 32 secs. First sip pink grapefruit, second sip tangerine/ clementines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried an aero press too. I followed my own inverted method. I think it was too early for me to pick out flavours, but it was really nice any who.


Nice espresso cup. Where's it from?


----------



## GCGlasgow

Revelation espresso cup....look in group buy


----------



## frandavi99

GCGlasgow said:


> Revelation espresso cup....look in group buy


Thanks. I had a suspicion it might be. I'd chalked them up as too expensive but I might reassess!


----------



## fluffles

First brew of these this afternoon in the kalita wave 14.8g/240g.

They seem to be highly soluble. Ground on lido3 at #11 and hit 1.5 tds and 21+ EY. Gave that one to my sister!

Tried again at #12.5 on the grind and hit 1.35 tds and 19.33 EY.

Really enjoyed it. Grapefruit upfront, then a nice berry and vanilla sweetness. Some orangey hints too. I think the berries tended towards purple fruits.


----------



## Rhys

Least I've got some Rave stuff to use..


----------



## Drewster

Rhys said:


> Least I've got some Rave stuff to use..


Do you want a bag of this?


----------



## jtldurnall

frandavi99 said:


> Thanks. I had a suspicion it might be. I'd chalked them up as too expensive but I might reassess!


Don't worry they are excellent value for money. They have a manual!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jtldurnall said:


> Don't worry they are excellent value for money. They have a manual!


I don't think mine came with the manual. I hope I'm using it correctly


----------



## jlarkin

urbanbumpkin said:


> I don't think mine came with the manual. I hope I'm using it correctly


There is just a link somewhere on the thread, nothing physical for the manual (explanation of some of the design thoughts really).


----------



## jlarkin

fluffles said:


> First brew of these this afternoon in the kalita wave 14.8g/240g.
> 
> They seem to be highly soluble. Ground on lido3 at #11 and hit 1.5 tds and 21+ EY. Gave that one to my sister!
> 
> Tried again at #12.5 on the grind and hit 1.35 tds and 19.33 EY.
> 
> Really enjoyed it. Grapefruit upfront, then a nice berry and vanilla sweetness. Some orangey hints too. I think the berries tended towards purple fruits.


Yes does seem to be very soluble, I didn't refract previous brews but did a Behmor Brazen brew now and came in at 1.32/23.55 from a 26.5 dose with 500g water. Still not unpleasant but definitely that grapefruit type flavour to the fore and not much else.

@h1udd I'm worried I steered you wrong, did you try another aeropress?


----------



## h1udd

Yes I tried a couple more from the aero then moved to the ccd ... Can't seem to get anything good from brewed ... I don't think it's my "bean" for brewed ... As an espresso though I love it ... Really really intense sweet and sour grapefruit/lemon milk ... Interesting as s flat white as well

but brewed I can't seem to get it to have body ... Best I have managed is 16g:240g and 2 mins in the ccd


----------



## h1udd

Teading what others have said though thinking I should be dropping the amount of coffee though .. I'll try again today


----------



## Mrboots2u

If the grapefruit is over peering than 10-1 it's a little under under . But it's hard to tell as some equate grapefruit -bitterness too .... So where in the humps are you









Try steeping longer . Or if you want some more body ( are we sure it's body your after and not strength ? ) - try a long steep French press would be my advice .


----------



## jlarkin

Mrboots2u said:


> But it's hard to tell as some equate grapefruit -bitterness too .... So where in the him are you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try steeping longer . Or if you want some more body ( are we sure it's body your after and not strength ? ) - try a long steep French press would be my advice .


What's this? "Where in the him are you?"

Long steep French press has been my favourite brew with it. 30 - 500 over 30 minutes, no plunge.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jlarkin said:


> What's this? "Where in the him are you?"
> 
> Long steep French press has been my favourite brew with it. 30 - 500 over 30 minutes, no plunge.


Should have read " humps "

Yep that will give you some body.. Long steep FP is often my fav brewed


----------



## jlarkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Should have read " humps "
> 
> Yep that will give you some body.. Long steep FP is often my fav brewed


I actually thought afterwards, oh I bet it was humps


----------



## Mrboots2u

jlarkin said:


> I actually thought afterwards, oh I bet it was humps


----------



## fluffles

First espresso 14.5g into 30g in 36s. Bit less grapefruit than brewed, more blackcurranty sweetness. All on top of a base I can't quite identify... Chocolate? Malt? Not sure

It's really delicious anyway


----------



## h1udd

Not pulled the French press out yet but aeropress 14g:147g (kettle got away from me) and 2 mins given me the best so far

giw long is is a long steep with the French press ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

@h1udd me twenty mins minimum . 30g > 500g - Chemex grind on the haus. Water from kettle at boil ... Add coffee -> stir like a bandit for 30 seconds .....

Credit to @Xpenno


----------



## h1udd

Cheers captain @Mrboots2u .... This will be my afternoon coffee !!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

h1udd said:


> Cheers captain @Mrboots2u .... This will be my afternoon coffee !!!!


Forgot to say - dont plunge - pre heat the FP and the cup your gonna pour into . The longer you can leave it the better ( or sweeter i find )

I tend to pour the first little bit off too...


----------



## h1udd

Noted ... I did wonder how cold it was going to end up ... Do you wrap the fp in anything to retain the heat ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

h1udd said:


> Noted ... I did wonder how cold it was going to end up ... Do you wrap the fp in anything to retain the heat ?


I don't .. you can .... i like my coffee at roomish temp though .. pre heating the FP with boiling water is a good start

And i use water straight of the boil for my extractions too


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I might give the FP a go too.

If there's no plunge, does that mean you could effective do the same with just any jug (as long as you have a sieve at the end)?


----------



## jlarkin

The last week, I didn't preheat FP or cups and found after 30 minutes or so it was a very nice drinking temp. I think it helps me because although I know coffee can taste better as it cools, once it is in a cup I tend to drink it quickly


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> I might give the FP a go too.
> 
> If there's no plunge, does that mean you could effective do the same with just any jug (as long as you have a sieve at the end)?


I pour through the plunger but don't plunge all the way into the coffee. I think this was a James Hoffman tip.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried a mid day FP. 18=>300 28 min steep (couldn't wait any longer).

More sweet fruit coming through, got malt too. Really nice, didn't last long.


----------



## jlarkin

urbanbumpkin said:


> I might give the FP a go too.
> 
> If there's no plunge, does that mean you could effective do the same with just any jug (as long as you have a sieve at the end)?


I think so, I can normally see where the coffee is and not much seems to get to the plunger part, if you're gentle with your pour and if doing two cups worth keep it tilted so that it doesn't "sloosh back"


----------



## h1udd

Just tried fp 30:500 for 25mins ... Wrapped it in oven gloves ... Didn't need to as its too hot to drink ... Poured through the plunger, now sat waiting for it to cool


----------



## h1udd

Oh yes ... That's a lot better than the aeropress or ccd .... I can differentiate between the grapefruit bitter taste and badly extracted bitterness now .. I don't get the latter at all in this


----------



## PPapa

Sounds like a good bean for the CCD, too? CCD is arriving today, but I suppose I shouldn't be expecting FedEx until tomorrow.


----------



## fluffles

This reminds me quite a bit of a recent coffee I had from James Gourmet - it was a Guatemala washed coffee which had a longer fermentation. Big fruit sweetness without massive acidity - something I usually associate with naturals, but this is really clean and am fairly sure it's washed?

Anyone tried it in milk? From the taste of the espresso I expect it will come through quite well.


----------



## PPapa

Had it today in Chemex, CCD and Wave. So far, so good. Grapefruit is a good call!

No idea regarding the origin, though. Got some beans from Congo roasted by the White Label (thanks to @jlarkin!) which tasted somewhat similar too.


----------



## jonbutler88

The problem with this coffee is it's too bloody tasty! I get buckets of very pleasant grapefruit acidity, and I keep absent mindedly drinking the whole cup before I let it cool. I once managed to get it cool enough by taking some with me in a kleen kanteen and drinking it a few hours later, and got a very nice sweet cup with apricot and orange flavours.

I'm brewing exclusively in the Brazen, with 50% WE / 50% Volvic at 94c and a 30s presoak. Dose was 34g/600ml this morning (around 56.6g/l) which tasted about right for me. Anyone else with a Brazen doing something different?


----------



## Rhys

Yayyyyy!!!!! Mine arrived today at last!!!!

Guessed the grind, got it bang on! No joking. 14g in 36.1g output. Lovely and smooth then getting grapefruit acidity kicking in leaving a lovely after-taste.

Made two 6oz flatties for both myself and herself (with 1/2 a sugar) both using Oatly Barista milk. Very light tasting, very smooth then the acidity sneaks in to leave that lingering after-taste.

Am I glad I got a kilo? You bet your socks I am. Going to tey the V60 recipe tomorrow and also pinching my dad's AeroPress for the other recipe.. #nom


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've been having a play with dose. 17g into an 18g VST. 17g=>34g 39 secs.

Grapefruit is still there but is significantly less, with a rather nice mix of malt and other citrus.


----------



## ronsil

Well into these & very glad I took a guest spot despite LSOL not being my normal arena.

Up to now have used them with a Chemex. Not coffee more like a 'fruit cordial'

Then onto an Aeropress. Better but could not get down more than a cupful.

Today I at last got an enjoyable drink. As an espresso it worked excellently for me. I really liked the malted satsuma flavour I've been finding. Not even a touch of my choc-caramel-butterscotch combos which are my everyday favourites.

Settled on 18g in 34g out at 94C for 38 seconds incl 9 seconds pre-infusion. Set a slightly higher profile than my P3 which I use for darker beans, hitting 9 bar half way through with a quick decent to finish. EK set to 4.1 on the Irish Dial.

These are lovely well roasted Beans not to my everyday personal taste but they do ring my bell as an espresso & would therefore buy them again.


----------



## fluffles

jonbutler88 said:


> The problem with this coffee is it's too bloody tasty! I get buckets of very pleasant grapefruit acidity, and I keep absent mindedly drinking the whole cup before I let it cool. I once managed to get it cool enough by taking some with me in a kleen kanteen and drinking it a few hours later, and got a very nice sweet cup with apricot and orange flavours.


Good call on the apricot!


----------



## NickdeBug

1st brew going through the Brazen now.

Come on pre-soak! I haven't got all day.

34...33...32...


----------



## jeebsy

ronsil said:


> Up to now have used them with a Chemex. Not coffee more like a 'fruit cordial'


Sounds ace


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Just tried it in a CCD this morning. There's some serious black current going on!!! There's still a slight tart grapefruit aftertaste, but mega berries!!! Really nice, one of the best CCD's I've had in a long while.


----------



## jkb89

urbanbumpkin said:


> Just tried it in a CCD this morning. There's some serious black current going on!!! There's still a slight tart grapefruit aftertaste, but mega berries!!! Really nice, one of the best CCD's I've had in a long while.


What ratio & steep time did you use?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jkb89 said:


> What ratio & steep time did you use?


I did it at work so not 100% guessing it was approx 20g dose into a full CCD (straight off the boil) and steeped for 30 mins.


----------



## Dunk

Just tried it as a espresso and piccolo. Very sweet very tasty. Mild acidity. Where do people think the beans come from?


----------



## h1udd

the barn


----------



## Missy

h1udd said:


> the barn


Berlin


----------



## urbanbumpkin

h1udd said:


> the barn


The Barn in Berlin!!!

Beat me to it LOL


----------



## GCGlasgow

Germany


----------



## coffeechap

Europe


----------



## Missy

Somewhere in the northern hemisphere


----------



## PPapa

Got some more goodness out of it... Tried CCD with 30" steep (Feldgrind 1.10, so fairly fine). A little bit juicier, sweeter and well rounded. Really interesting and nice bean, but I am struggling a little bit to drink it many times a day.


----------



## DoubleShot

Wouldn't mind trying these through my Brazen and CCD seen as they have had no use for probably far too long! 

Anyone care to share a small amount please?


----------



## PPapa

DoubleShot said:


> Wouldn't mind trying these through my Brazen and CCD seen as they have had no use for probably far too long!
> 
> Anyone care to share a small amount please?


I don't mind swapping out a bag for something as tasty if you want.


----------



## Rhys

Pinched my dad's AeroPress today and had a smashing brew tonight. Followed the recipe except for the time. I did it for 5 minutes inverted before turning, leaving for another minute then a slow press. Juicy and sweet.... #nom


----------



## MarkT

Mine arrived today courtesy of Duncan from Beans not machine group on Facebook. Going to rest if for a bit. Need to clear my back log of IMM first. Lol


----------



## 4515

Had my first cup of these beans this morning

It was all a bit rushed as we were out early today.

Grind a bit too tight so not the best shot

As a long black this was very clean, quite thin. Getting the grapefruit acidity which lingered until I was on the A1 and trying to get past the moving road blocks that are lorry races. Didnt get a chance to really think about the flavours too much - will report back tomorrow


----------



## fatboyslim

I've had a few good brews of this but this morning I've had my first sensational brew. 50:50 Volvic and Glaceau and my goodness it is so sweet and juicy.

Things this good I like to describe as chewable because the mouthfeel just keeps going on and on and you feel you should be chewing something!

So happy I was involved in this


----------



## GCGlasgow

Anyone using these for espresso? and if so what ratio?


----------



## shannigan

GCGlasgow said:


> Anyone using these for espresso? and if so what ratio?


I started off at 18 > 36 but have it down to 16 > 36 now. I was probably getting a more rounded flavour at the higher dose, but I like the upfront sharp grapefruit flavour so much, I'm sticking at the lower dose.

I started these beans WAY too soon as well. They've got loads better in the last week. I'd just run out of beans when they arrived (and I really wanted to get stuck into them).

I'm really enjoying them. Thanks for the guest slot!


----------



## h1udd

I prefer them as an espresso .. And i like it over extracted to my normal

at 18:36 it's got grapefruit but seems to loose something, it's clean ... But missing something

14:36 in the la pav it gives a butter milk sourness which I find really compelling and even At greater ratios 12:36 it gets very complex there is evaporated milk, butter milk, grapefruit, with lemon aftertaste

I love the milky sourness from this bean in an espresso .... It's like hasbeans Eithiopian shakiso, in s tub of full fat thick and creamy yoghurt !!


----------



## ronsil

I am now only using these for espresso. See my earlier post. Ratio 1:1.9

Malt & sweet citrus, great aftertaste


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Ive just tried this in milk (a rarity for me. Sweet Citrus malt cuts through rather nicely.

Glad to have joined the LSOL.


----------



## PPapa

It seems to work a lot better with longer extractions in immersion brewers. Tightened grind on Aeropress and it's delicious. Similarly, 45 minutes Sowden brew was amazing. V60 was better than Chemex, too.


----------



## Rhys

I made an AeroPress for my breakfast (along with cereal..) Really enjoyed it, left it for about 5 minutes and was nicely sweet. Getting great results from AeroPress.


----------



## Greenpotterer

Mine still hasn't arrived yet. I've been at work and only just found out bummer

Gaz


----------



## frandavi99

I'm getting best results at 17g to 32g. Went up to 36g but it gets a bit too sour for me and lose some sweetness.

My favourite thing about this coffee is that I can put it a V60 brew into my zojirushi and take it to work and it doesn't spoil the lightness and flavours. Usually I find things a bit muted after a few hours in the thermos.


----------



## h1udd

I hate to add flavourings to coffee .... But it really works well as a cappuccino with a sprinkling of chocolate on it #guiltyruinthecoffeepleasure


----------



## urbanbumpkin

frandavi99 said:


> I'm getting best results at 17g to 32g. Went up to 36g but it gets a bit too sour for me and lose some sweetness.
> 
> My favourite thing about this coffee is that I can put it a V60 brew into my zojirushi and take it to work and it doesn't spoil the lightness and flavours. Usually I find things a bit muted after a few hours in the thermos.


Really interesting as I'm getting better results at 17.5=>37g. The shorter shots get more sour for me. What temp are you using for spro? My shot times are around 33ish seconds.


----------



## NickdeBug

I thought sourness was under-extraction and therefore the longer shots are less likely to be sour.

Maybe confused with acidity.

Really enjoying this through the Brazen at the moment. Not tried espresso as Sundlaug are hogging the action in that area for the moment.


----------



## h1udd

You are right .... But I am experiencing the same thing ... With the longer shots I get a (lovely imo) sour butter milk flavour.

obviously not a sourness from under extraction, but more a sourness from the actual flavour ... Perhaps it's an extra sweetness that mixes with the grapefruit that makes it taste sour


----------



## jtldurnall

Okay - really odd tasting note that I'm getting whenever I brew this drip (and strangely enjoying) is ripe cherry tomatoes. Is anyone else getting this or have my sense just gone haywire?


----------



## hippy_dude

NickdeBug said:


> I thought sourness was under-extraction and therefore the longer shots are less likely to be sour.
> 
> Maybe confused with acidity.
> 
> Really enjoying this through the Brazen at the moment. Not tried espresso as Sundlaug are hogging the action in that area for the moment.


Which Sundlaug are you using? (Sorry to hijack the discussion) Really fancy a couple of theirs and haven't found anyone really with much experience of them.


----------



## NickdeBug

I'm currently drinking their Guatemalan Finca La Bolsa. Utterly delicious.

Also tried the Ethiopian Adado and their Brazilian, the former is stunning as espresso and the latter makes a near perfect flat white. Their Rwandan is waiting in the wings. Dance card is pretty full at the moment. The Barn LSOL is fulfilling brewed duties.

There are a few people drinking them on here. Not seen any bad feedback.

Others might disagree, but I am happy that I have found a roaster producing beans just how I like them.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jtldurnall said:


> Okay - really odd tasting note that I'm getting whenever I brew this drip (and strangely enjoying) is ripe cherry tomatoes. Is anyone else getting this or have my sense just gone haywire?


I've had black current, grapefruit, malt but not tomatoes.....but I've only done spro and immersion brews.


----------



## PPapa

Revisited it in Chemex with very slightly finer grind than normal. Tastes a lot better after a longer rest, I must say.

Also had spro at @GCGlasgow which was tasty.


----------



## fatboyslim

All you brewers, what water are you using? Anyone else on Volvic + Glaceau? Really brings out the juicy juicy fruit!


----------



## frandavi99

NickdeBug said:


> I thought sourness was under-extraction and therefore the longer shots are less likely to be sour.
> 
> Maybe confused with acidity.


My shot times were running a bit quick so I'll give it another go at a longer ratio with a longer time and see what I get. Thanks.


----------



## jlarkin

fatboyslim said:


> All you brewers, what water are you using? Anyone else on Volvic + Glaceau? Really brings out the juicy juicy fruit!


Is that 50/50? Haven't tried it yet but I have both in.


----------



## fatboyslim

jlarkin said:


> Is that 50/50? Haven't tried it yet but I have both in.


Yes 50/50. This is low bicarbonate so it lacks mouthfeel a bit but this ratio really brings out the juicy juicy juicy delicious flavour of this coffee


----------



## 4515

Probably my technique or the changes in weather but Ive been chasing the grind around on this one - finer and coarser, depending on the day

Had a flat white today and was surprised at how the acidity came through (in a good way) - didnt seem to be calmed down by the milk

I havent really thought about the flavours but getting malted milk biscuits in there


----------



## fatboyslim

Have we had any clues to the origin and varietal yet? If not then how long is long enough for us to wait until being told? @NickdeBug


----------



## NickdeBug

Not seen many guesses yet! Certainly no correct ones.

I will see if I can tempt Ralf on to provide the big reveal if you have all given up.


----------



## PPapa

NickdeBug said:


> Not seen many guesses yet! Certainly no correct ones.
> 
> I will see if I can tempt Ralf on to provide the big reveal if you have all given up.


I am clueless, it tastes very unique to me! I finished my bag already (other three went separate ways!), so would like to know the origin.


----------



## jlarkin

As I assume that means my first guess was wrong, my other guess would be that it's a Kenyan washed 1440 altitude? Sorry if that's been suggested already.


----------



## fatboyslim

Well lets open it up to more than one guess each?

Second guess is a Rwandan typica


----------



## Colio07

My guess was going to be Rwandan as well


----------



## fluffles

I was toying between Kenya and Ethiopia, I'll go with Ethiopia


----------



## NickdeBug

jlarkin said:


> As I assume that means my first guess was wrong, my other guess would be that it's a Kenyan washed 1440 altitude? Sorry if that's been suggested already.


Ooooooooooooo, so close.

1600m


----------



## hippy_dude

NickdeBug said:


> Ooooooooooooo, so close.
> 
> 1600m


So it is Kenyan then...


----------



## johnealey

Tanzanian ?

(the orange element reminds me of a tanzanian, i had many moons ago, bet I'm wildly wrong though!)

Two bags down and tried as brazen, aeropress and espresso/flatties. Each method gives a slightly different fore taste if that makes sense, really enjoying this, so much so having a break before next bag trying to eke it out









John


----------



## Rhys

So it's not Bolivian either then... Hmmm


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'd have guessed Kenyan, but my curve ball guess is a Nicaraguan Natural or Honduras.


----------



## jlarkin

It seems like a really fine line on this one, I've been using it for brewed and a fair bit in one cup brazen brews. If I back off the grind slightly all I seem to get is the grapefruit like acidity and it's not that great, tighten a little and it really tames the acidity and then gives a much more interesting cup. I feel like it's slightly settled in the last couple of days, but maybe that's me getting to grips with it.

I really, really like the smell both of the beans and when ground, very fresh and I agree with that occasional tomatoe-y note that was mentioned before.


----------



## fatboyslim

jlarkin said:


> It seems like a really fine line on this one, I've been using it for brewed and a fair bit in one cup brazen brews. If I back off the grind slightly all I seem to get is the grapefruit like acidity and it's not that great, tighten a little and it really tames the acidity and then gives a much more interesting cup. I feel like it's slightly settled in the last couple of days, but maybe that's me getting to grips with it.
> 
> I really, really like the smell both of the beans and when ground, very fresh and I agree with that occasional tomatoe-y note that was mentioned before.


I'm perilously low on my first bag and second bag is in the freezer. Am I to assume that by tightening the grind a bit you are drawing out the brew time too to get more acidity?


----------



## hippy_dude

Fingers crossed that my vst 15g gets here today so I can start really playing with my bag of this!


----------



## jlarkin

fatboyslim said:


> I'm perilously low on my first bag and second bag is in the freezer. Am I to assume that by tightening the grind a bit you are drawing out the brew time too to get more acidity?


I've mainly used them recently in the Brazen Behmor brewer, so you can't control time really - it just does it's thing with the amount of water you put in. Tightening the grind seemed to really bring that grapefruity acidity down a notch, so that I could also enjoy some other flavours coming through.


----------



## hippy_dude

jlarkin said:


> I've mainly used them recently in the Brazen Behmor brewer, so you can't control time really - it just does it's thing with the amount of water you put in. Tightening the grind seemed to really bring that grapefruity acidity down a notch, so that I could also enjoy some other flavours coming through.


That's interesting as the espresso really needs the getting opening up more than usual I've found so far.


----------



## jonbutler88

@jlarkin Assuming you're using the EK43 for this, mind sharing what settings you're on? I have an LE, so it doesn't map well, but things really improve when I tighten things up to around 7.5-7 on my crazy dial.


----------



## Greenpotterer

My coffee has finally arrived















can't wait to try it.

Many thanks to Mrboots2you

Gaz


----------



## jlarkin

jonbutler88 said:


> @jlarkin Assuming you're using the EK43 for this, mind sharing what settings you're on? I have an LE, so it doesn't map well, but things really improve when I tighten things up to around 7.5-7 on my crazy dial.


No probs. i've got the classic EK dial and I've found it's good around 5.5 or so, I went out to 6 and that just seemed all grapefruit so swung back in. I was intending to go slightly finer on my last brew, just in case it was even better, but I forgot .


----------



## NickdeBug

Greenpotterer said:


> My coffee has finally arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to try it.
> 
> Many thanks to Mrboots2you
> 
> Gaz


Good to hear that it turned up.

I will cancel the alert with the Barn who were checking the tracking data.


----------



## fluffles

Anyone else finding that the grapefruit is starting to fade away as the beans age?


----------



## GCGlasgow

Difficult to nail this down, in tried 18g-33 in 26secs, very tangy then tightened and got 18-33 in 32 secs and it was quite different, a lot smoother and sweet.


----------



## DoubleShot

Not picking out any grapefruit (or tomatoes!) via CCD or Brazen.


----------



## GCGlasgow

I had a taste from my tighter grind which I couldn't really identify but really nice. did we establish where these are from? Cant really be bothered scrolling back


----------



## DoubleShot

I'm guessing and I stress the word guess, Ethiopia or Kenya. Close or wrong continents?


----------



## PPapa

Isn't it Kenyan 1600m asl?


----------



## fatboyslim

Confirmation and more precise provenance, varietal and processing method would be appreciated


----------



## jeebsy

PPapa said:


> Isn't it Kenyan 1600m asl?


Tastes more like 1400 to me


----------



## PPapa

@jeebsy I'm not sure if Nick was just teasing us with this post:



NickdeBug said:


> Ooooooooooooo, so close.
> 
> 1600m


----------



## fluffles

ground finer for today's Kalita Wave and sneaked over 20% ... seems to be sweeter and more redcurranty. Loving this in brewed.

FWIW: Lido3 #12 / 14.7g / 240g / 95C


----------



## GCGlasgow

Loving these now, on to my 2nd bag. Finer grind certainly brings out a lovely sweetness.


----------



## DoubleShot

Had another brew out of my Brazen using these this morning and was picking up on the tomato tasting notes that others have mentioned. Sounds strange when thinking of coffee but that's what it tasted like!


----------



## jlarkin

Just had a very upsetting episode trying to make my first cold brew of the year with this, not bean related issues but I have to share!

I backed the body brew cold brewer and it arrived a while ago. This is it http://www.bodybrew.com/#cold-brew-coffee so I put 100g of precious barn coffee in, add water and noooooo it's coming out the side. I had to undo the seal and try to reset it, so I lost a lot of the "initial flush" of coffee. I'm still going to try brewing it cold, but very annoyed as think it'll have impacted it :-(.

Was thinking it could actually make (and hope it still may) a very nice cold brew bean, anybody else bean tempted?


----------



## Rhys

I'm currently halfway through my second bag, not even froze any of these as I know it isn't going to last very long. And that's also with having a kilo of Carvetii's finest to get through.

The Barn is the one in my Isomac at the minute, so I can dip into it for espresso without having to get my coffee box out of the cupboard.

Edit: 3000th post!


----------



## mmmatron

Been really struggling to get this right for espresso but tried a V60 this morning...sweet, juicy deliciousness! Happy again


----------



## urbanbumpkin

mmmatron said:


> Been really struggling to get this right for espresso but tried a V60 this morning...sweet, juicy deliciousness! Happy again


I'm getting good results from 17.5g=>36g in 38secs, 94c. Finer and longer works for me (not sure of the science behind it....). Anything shorter the grapefruit over powers it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Illustrating the above point.....bosh, and it's gone


----------



## hippy_dude

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm getting good results from 17.5g=>36g in 38secs. Finer and longer works for me (not sure of the science behind it....). Anything shorter the grapefruit over powers it.


I've been struggling too, will give your ratio a try. My biggest problem ATM is grinding fine enough for both the coffee and the vst together


----------



## mmmatron

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm getting good results from 17.5g=>36g in 38secs. Finer and longer works for me (not sure of the science behind it....). Anything shorter the grapefruit over powers it.


Tried a longer ratio which tasted much better, thanks for the tip. Getting a lot of spritzing and uneven extractions which I don't normally have a problem with. I'll need to take a bit more care with prep/distribution I think!


----------



## Scotford

Got my mucky mitts on some of this thanks to @Mrboots2u and as I've been digging the AeroPress last few mornings, thought I'd give them a bash in it innit.

17g, 50g bloom at 95degC and NSEW stir. at 30sec, top up to 250g, cap on and flip. 1:25 start press, finish by 2:00.

Weirdly, I could smell almost sun-dried tomato pesto from the dry grounds. In the cup, I'm getting bittersweet juiciness of Aperol and a slight feeling of a thick juice across the tongue that is unusual but not unpleasant at all. Almost pecan in the last sips.

Nice.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm getting a hint of tomatoes from these for the first time.


----------



## GCGlasgow

well that's mine finished....really enjoyed them once I gave them longer brew time. Thanks for organising all this and @PPapa for splitting.


----------



## fluffles

Scotford said:


> Got my mucky mitts on some of this thanks to @Mrboots2u and as I've been digging the AeroPress last few mornings, thought I'd give them a bash in it innit.
> 
> 17g, 50g bloom at 95degC and NSEW stir. at 30sec, top up to 250g, cap on and flip. 1:25 start press, finish by 2:00.
> 
> Weirdly, I could smell almost sun-dried tomato pesto from the dry grounds. In the cup, I'm getting bittersweet juiciness of Aperol and a slight feeling of a thick juice across the tongue that is unusual but not unpleasant at all. Almost pecan in the last sips.
> 
> Nice.


Just sipping an espresso now, 17g/40g, and aperol is an inspired tasting note!

Even at longer ratios it's really juicy


----------



## frandavi99

fluffles said:


> Just sipping an espresso now, 17g/40g, and aperol is an inspired tasting note!
> 
> Even at longer ratios it's really juicy


What was your shot time for this? Haven't tried going this long yet but will give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## fluffles

frandavi99 said:


> What was your shot time for this? Haven't tried going this long yet but will give it a go tomorrow.


5s pre infusion started to see droplets forming then 35s or so pour. By far the best shot I've had of this so far. Might even take it a tad longer next time


----------



## Phil104

I've been away so only opened a bag this morning with that tomato aroma straight out of the bag. A very drinkable filter but only just read this thread and the espresso suggestions - wasn't overwhelmed but the pour must have been too quick - so will grind finer still later in the week. The distribution was fine.


----------



## mmmatron

Phil104 said:


> I've been away so only opened a bag this morning with that tomato aroma straight out of the bag. A very drinkable filter but only just read this thread and the espresso suggestions - wasn't overwhelmed but the pour must have been too quick - so will grind finer still later in the week. The distribution was fine.


I've had to go really fine on this for espresso. Enjoying it more for filter than espresso


----------



## frandavi99

fluffles said:


> 5s pre infusion started to see droplets forming then 35s or so pour. By far the best shot I've had of this so far. Might even take it a tad longer next time


Tried this twice this morning. Getting that tomato a lot more. Really nice and a very different drink to the shorter pull. Can't decide which way around I prefer it though so will probably swap back and forth every few days.


----------



## jtldurnall

frandavi99 said:


> Tried this twice this morning. Getting that tomato a lot more. Really nice and a very different drink to the shorter pull. Can't decide which way around I prefer it though so will probably swap back and forth every few days.


Glad others are getting that tomato, I thought I was going mad.


----------



## frandavi99

First cold brew of the year today (V60 onto ice). It was good, but I don't think the flavours really lend themselves to an amazing cold brew.


----------



## fluffles

jtldurnall said:


> Glad others are getting that tomato, I thought I was going mad.


Can't say I've noticed any tomato (thankfully). Tomato usually means Kenya, have we had confirmation yet?


----------



## shannigan

I'm on my last bag now. Been really enjoying it. I made a v60 today and all of a sudden am REALLY getting the tomato people have mentioned. None of the Grapefruit sharpness I was getting previously. Not sure I'm too keen on this development.


----------



## h1udd

Meh, I like the grapefruit I really hope mind doesn't go tomato


----------



## shannigan

shannigan said:


> I'm on my last bag now. Been really enjoying it. I made a v60 today and all of a sudden am REALLY getting the tomato people have mentioned. None of the Grapefruit sharpness I was getting previously. Not sure I'm too keen on this development.


For reference, the v60 was 20g > 280g in ~2m50s


----------



## shannigan

h1udd said:


> Meh, I like the grapefruit I really hope mind doesn't go tomato


The last thing you want is your mind going tomato


----------



## Phil104

Finished all mine (two bags) yesterday and now onto Has Bean's SSSSS. Ultimately these beans didn't blow my socks off but to be fair my taste receptors have been a bit all over the place and there have been days when I haven't fancied drinking coffee. The Barn roasted beans that I have had previously have been A1 so I'm putting it down to a mixture of the origin (whatever it is) and me.


----------



## nufc1

I didn't have these beans, but as Fluffles has already mentioned, tomatoey flavours have usually been Kenyans... at least from my experience


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I got to these beans a bit later than others as I was moving house. Now two bags down and two to go. I've enjoyed the beans as both pour over and aeropress. I get the tomato references from the aroma when opening a fresh bag and when ground but that flavour hasn't really emerged in the cup. Much more grapefruit acidity on the finish which I'm really enjoying. Reminded me a bit of the Foundry DR Congo LSOL bean which was also great. So, DR Congo or Rwandan origin maybe?


----------



## jlarkin

Gerrard Burrard said:


> I got to these beans a bit later than others as I was moving house. Now two bags down and two to go. I've enjoyed the beans as both pour over and aeropress. I get the tomato references from the aroma when opening a fresh bag and when ground but that flavour hasn't really emerged in the cup. Much more grapefruit acidity on the finish which I'm really enjoying. Reminded me a bit of the Foundry DR Congo LSOL bean which was also great. So, DR Congo or Rwandan origin maybe?


I said DR Congo initially but Nick essentially confirmed that wasn't correct by saying nobody was correct up until a certain point, I'm not sure if Rwanda had been suggested by then or not. @NickdeBug when are the details to be confirmed?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Come on Nick, spill the beans!......or at least say where they're from.


----------



## NickdeBug

Sorry folks. Been a tad busy with the day job. I think that we had already got there a while ago.

This is an omni-roasted Kenyan - Ngunguru AA http://barn.bigcartel.com/product/ngunguru-kenya-filter

Someone mentioned blackcurrant early doors I think.

Interesting to see the feedback on this. I have loved it as filter and quite liked it as espresso. Throws up the omni-roast debate a bit, but as Boots says - Kenyans can be tricky buggers when it comes to espresso.

Hope that you are enjoying them. Must get working on the next one!


----------



## hippy_dude

NickdeBug said:


> Sorry folks. Been a tad busy with the day job. I think that we had already got there a while ago.
> 
> This is an omni-roasted Kenyan - Ngunguru AA http://barn.bigcartel.com/product/ngunguru-kenya-filter
> 
> Someone mentioned blackcurrant early doors I think.
> 
> Interesting to see the feedback on this. I have loved it as filter and quite liked it as espresso. Throws up the omni-roast debate a bit, but as Boots says - Kenyans can be tricky buggers when it comes to espresso.
> 
> Hope that you are enjoying them. Must get working on the next one!


Forgive my ignorance but what's an omni-Roast?


----------



## NickdeBug

In the roaster's opinion it is a profile that is suitable for brewing using a number of different methods. Filter and espresso being the two bookends.

There is some debate as to whether this is possible. Ralf only omniroasts Kenyan beans. All others would be roasted as either espresso or filter. They are fairly clear on this at the Barn. Try dropping in and asking for one of their filter roast beans as espresso. Be prepared for a polite "no!"


----------



## DoubleShot

I said Kenyan (or Ethiopian) in post #264 and I don't usually know the origin of beans after tasting them.


----------



## fluffles

NickdeBug said:


> Sorry folks. Been a tad busy with the day job. I think that we had already got there a while ago.
> 
> This is an omni-roasted Kenyan - Ngunguru AA http://barn.bigcartel.com/product/ngunguru-kenya-filter
> 
> Someone mentioned blackcurrant early doors I think.
> 
> Interesting to see the feedback on this. I have loved it as filter and quite liked it as espresso. Throws up the omni-roast debate a bit, but as Boots says - Kenyans can be tricky buggers when it comes to espresso.
> 
> Hope that you are enjoying them. Must get working on the next one!


Certainly I've enjoyed this most as brewed. I have had some very good espresso but also some pretty poor under extracted shots, it's definitely been harder to get right than usual

Thanks for organising, really pleased to have had my first taste from the barn


----------



## fatboyslim

DoubleShot said:


> I said Kenyan (or Ethiopian) in post #264 and I don't usually know the origin of beans after tasting them.


Good guess! I was on the wrong continent!


----------



## jlarkin

fatboyslim said:


> Good guess! I was on the wrong continent!


Whoa, whoa, let's be clear who said Kenyan first though?


----------



## PPapa

I got some natural Kenyan SL14 from the Papercup, will see how that compares.


----------



## NickdeBug

jlarkin said:


> Whoa, whoa, let's be clear who said Kenyan first though?


Yup - pretty sure it was Joe who came closest - just a little off on his altitude prediction









View attachment 21155


----------



## 4515

Just checked out the price on the Barns website and it shows what great value LSOL can be

Thanks for organising


----------



## johnealey

Having seen the normal price per bag on the barn site...what an excellent find, well arranged / organised LSOL offering. Thanks again Nick and Martin for organising.

Whilst this one has presented more of a challenge, when spot on, sublime and is working better for me as brewed. Is ok as espresso just really hard to hit the sweet spot,whereas for me, brewed giving a wider more forgiving (of my technique no doubt) area of success vs just good.

Still got a bag and a half of this one, so clearly like it as still got a hoarding head on









John


----------



## fatboyslim

Yes excellent value for money and great work organising. Wanted to try The Barn for a long time!

My second bag (bags 3 and 4 went to captaingrind) came out of the freezer this morning so we'll see how it fared.


----------



## jlarkin

I just decanted a long term cold brew today - accidentally left it about 4 days - and it smelled absolutely amazing. It was literally the fruitiest smell from coffee that I've ever experienced, I'm thinking it was blackcurrants and it stopped me in my tracks for a moment. Looking forward to trying it in a bit! I think I have just about enough left for one more cold brew with it ready for the weekend...


----------



## h1udd

Heh that's what I did .... Went to the fridge in the garrage last night to get more milk and discover a cold brew I made on Friday







.... Very fruity ... Too fruity to drink black for me, had to add milk ... Nice with the milk though, but next time calling it 24/48 hours earlier


----------



## fatboyslim

jlarkin said:


> I just decanted a long term cold brew today - accidentally left it about 4 days - and it smelled absolutely amazing. It was literally the fruitiest smell from coffee that I've ever experienced, I'm thinking it was blackcurrants and it stopped me in my tracks for a moment. Looking forward to trying it in a bit! I think I have just about enough left for one more cold brew with it ready for the weekend...


I love the idea of a long term cold brew. Its a like an investment. ROI is usually greater flavour ha ha! Did you grind especially coarse?


----------



## jlarkin

No I didn't, I'd not long read a post from MWJB somewhere and from memory I think he was saying it's not necessary to grind coarse for the cold brew - as no heat etc. extraction is always likely to be limited. So I went probably slightly finer than I generally end up using for a Kalita or Behmohr brew and I think it paid off. I'm sort of struggling with it because it's almost not like coffee, it's a bit confusing, very very fruity tasting and I'm thinking would be good if I put it with ice or something to sort of dress it up a bit...


----------



## Missy

jlarkin said:


> No I didn't, I'd not long read a post from MWJB somewhere and from memory I think he was saying it's not necessary to grind coarse for the cold brew - as no heat etc. extraction is always likely to be limited. So I went probably slightly finer than I generally end up using for a Kalita or Behmohr brew and I think it paid off. I'm sort of struggling with it because it's almost not like coffee, it's a bit confusing, very very fruity tasting and I'm thinking would be good if I put it with ice or something to sort of dress it up a bit...


It's nice with tonic .... I keep wondering about lemonade


----------



## h1udd

jlarkin said:


> it's almost not like coffee, it's a bit confusing, very very fruity tasting and I'm thinking would be good if I put it with ice or something to sort of dress it up a bit...


this !!!!

i often wonder as I drink it, If I hadent made it, would I know it was coffee. Sometimes it tastes like a bitter fruit squash mixed with cascara


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Can't believe no-one told me this is the same coffee that we are about to launch next week! Omni all the way from us though and can't imagine doing anything different.


----------



## fluffles

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Can't believe no-one told me this is the same coffee that we are about to launch next week! Omni all the way from us though and can't imagine doing anything different.


Will be interesting to compare the different roasts


----------



## fluffles

Still going on this, just reaching the end of the third bag (threw the last one in the freezer a while back - I'll probably come back to it in a month or two). Drinking it exclusively as brewed now.

One side-effect of making this last is seeing how it changes over the weeks. The blackcurrant is the dominant flavour, the grapefruit has almost gone completely and the bitter-orange is still there but less obvious. Like two coffees for the price of one


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm on emergency beans at the moment and have gotten these out of the freezer. Drank this as a spro long black. It still belting out blackcurrant with a slight tart aftertaste. Still really nice.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

When is the next LSOL instalment going to be with up? Sorry to ask, I'm trying to plan beans to last till then.


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> When is the next LSOL instalment going to be with up? Sorry to ask, I'm trying to plan beans to last till then.


 @NickdeBug


----------



## NickdeBug

Sorry, working on it.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Drewster

NickdeBug said:


> Sorry, working on it.
> 
> Will keep you posted.


 @NickdeBug

Any update mate?

(I'm getting to the stage of thinking I'll need "something" soon.....


----------



## NickdeBug

Just sorting out a small glitch, but hoping to get something out next week.

Sundlaug will hopefully be doing the honours


----------



## Drewster

NickdeBug said:


> Just sorting out a small glitch, but hoping to get something out next week.
> 
> Sundlaug will hopefully be doing the honours


You're a star..... No matter what 'they' say about you ;-)


----------



## hippy_dude

NickdeBug said:


> Just sorting out a small glitch, but hoping to get something out next week.
> 
> Sundlaug will hopefully be doing the honours


Ooooh Sundlaug, that word alone makes me excited, been dying to try something from them for ages now.


----------



## MarkT

Just looked at the website Very interesting. Can't wait to sign up.


----------



## Rhys

Can't believe I've just tried to spro this after all this time.. Got and open bag (not much left as it's from my Isomac when I got a newer LSOL to put in it) and ground really fine - and it just pee'd through the Pavoni. Opened a still sealed bag which had been frozen since delivery and choked the Pavoni on a courser grind. Eventually emptied the tank trying to dial these in. Next time I will have etmy grinder right. Made a flatty (with sugar) for my other half, and she liked it. I made one that poured a little too quickly (sourish) and put a bit of sugar as I didn't want to waste it. Was actually quite nice and I reckon with a tighter grind it'll balance out. Hitting the Curve as well..


----------

